# My new smoker - Smokin-It



## JC in GB (May 13, 2022)

*I needed a better smoker with larger capacity that was NSF approved so I purchased a Smokin-It 3.5D*
*
Looking forward to that bad boy arriving.

I noticed that the flavor wood needs to be a certain size to work properly.  

I want to use pellets for smoke as well as solid chunks.  How do pellets work in the Smokin-It smokers?

The bad news.....  I will now be forced to part with my Master built smoker.
*
*JC   *


----------



## poacherjoe (May 13, 2022)

Good news is it usually only takes a 2 ounce chunk of wood to season the meat so you don't have to refill anymore and you will use less wood. Enjoy your new toy


----------



## JC in GB (May 13, 2022)

poacherjoe said:


> Good news is it usually only takes a 2 ounce chunk of wood to season the meat so you don't have to refill anymore and you will use less wood. Enjoy your new toy



Thanks.  Hoping it won't take too long for delivery.
I guess a hatchet will be all that is required for larger chunks.


----------



## Lonzinomaker (May 13, 2022)

Pellets act a lot like chips in the smokin-it.  They burn to fast. I only use chunks unless I'm doing fish.  And like poacherjoe said, it doesn't take more than a few ounces of wood.


----------



## old sarge (May 13, 2022)

I use 2 to 6 ounces of chunks - hickory - depending on what I am smoking.  No chips or pellets. Smokin-it does sell a chip screen for those who like chips.   Enjoy!


----------



## dr k (May 13, 2022)

Does it burn to white ash with 1-6oz of chunk or make a lump of black charcoal?


----------



## old sarge (May 13, 2022)

Some get charcoal, some get ash.  I get ash most of the time but once in a while it will be ash with bits of charcoal.  I have never ever worried about it.  Many people do but I do not. I just let it rip. And take what it give.  Food is always smokey and good.


----------



## Lonzinomaker (May 13, 2022)

I use a tray I made out of aluminum flashing and no chip screen.  Usually get lumps charcoal with minimal ash.


----------



## bigfurmn (May 13, 2022)

Who says you have to get rid of the MES. Two is better than one right???


----------



## jcam222 (May 13, 2022)

Congrats!! Looking forward to seeing some of your cooks on it.


----------



## JC in GB (May 16, 2022)

bigfurmn said:


> Who says you have to get rid of the MES. Two is better than one right???


Wife is upset enough over the new smoker.  I had to do damage control by promising to get rid of one of my other smokers.  I wasn't getting rid of my Stump's Baby.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (May 16, 2022)

Congrats!


----------



## old sarge (May 16, 2022)

JC in GB said:


> Wife is upset enough over the new smoker.  I had to do damage control by promising to get rid of one of my other smokers.  I wasn't getting rid of my Stump's Baby.


While I did not have to do damage control I did need to “de-clutter” the patio some time back. Part of life.


----------



## poacherjoe (May 16, 2022)

JC in GB said:


> Wife is upset enough over the new smoker.  I had to do damage control by promising to get rid of one of my other smokers.  I wasn't getting rid of my Stump's Baby.


I am still hiding several toy's in the garage that needs to be "Cleaned "! According to my CEO .  But if I do that i'm screwed......lol


----------



## mneeley490 (May 16, 2022)

JC in GB said:


> Wife is upset enough over the new smoker.  I had to do damage control by promising to get rid of one of my other smokers.  I wasn't getting rid of my Stump's Baby.


That sounds familiar. Ask her if she needs all those shoes or purses?


----------



## mneeley490 (May 16, 2022)

I've found in my Smokin' It model 1, that the wood chunk will sometimes start on fire. I've alleviated this by wrapping it in foil, leaving only the top side exposed. Makes for an easy cleanup that way, too.


----------



## pushok2018 (May 16, 2022)

Congrats on new and nice smoker!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (May 16, 2022)

mneeley490 said:


> Ask her if she needs all those shoes or purses?



That sounds like a death wish.


----------



## bigfurmn (May 16, 2022)

JC in GB said:


> Wife is upset enough over the new smoker.  I had to do damage control by promising to get rid of one of my other smokers.  I wasn't getting rid of my Stump's Baby.


Totally get it. Makes sense… sorta.


----------



## Fueling Around (May 16, 2022)

Woo Hoo a new toy!


JC in GB said:


> I needed a better smoker with larger capacity that was NSF approved so I purchased a Smokin-It 3.5D


NSF?  Are you going pro?


JC in GB said:


> Wife is upset enough over the new smoker. I had to do damage control by promising to get rid of one of my other smokers.


Oddly I have to compromise on my purchases, but when she .... It is another story.


----------



## JC in GB (May 18, 2022)

Fueling Around said:


> Woo Hoo a new toy!
> 
> NSF?  Are you going pro?
> 
> Oddly I have to compromise on my purchases, but when she .... It is another story.



*I am working on going pro.  I have started writing my HACCP document and am looking at different ways to break into business.  
Yeah, I had to point out that she was eyeing up a major purchase or two in the future and I would complain in equal measure.     

That idea worked out better in my head.*

*I am trying to find an information resource to get me going toward the paperwork and regulation issues.

JC   *


----------



## JC in GB (May 18, 2022)

*Smoker arrived a day early.  That is good tidings.*
*
Got it all assembled and seasoned.  Not sure what I will be doing in it first.  Most likely it will be a pork shoulder even though I got it mainly for bacon.

The control system seems pretty advanced so there will be a learning curve as I learn a new controller.
*
*JC   *


----------



## bill1 (May 18, 2022)

Did you get it with the "Bella" exterior smoke generator?  Was your query about it or the internal pan?


----------



## JC in GB (May 18, 2022)

bill1 said:


> Did you get it with the "Bella" exterior smoke generator?  Was your query about it or the internal pan?



I did not get the exterior smoke generator.  Do you think that would be a wise purchase?

Also, I was more interested in the jerky blower accessory.  Do you have any experience using that accessory?

JC


----------



## bill1 (May 21, 2022)

You can always add the exterior smoke generator later.  If you have no trouble generating good smoke inside, it seems unlikely you'd want to add even more. But if you cook over a wide range of temps, it can be hard sometimes to keep the chips/chunks smoking without either flaming up or going out.  I think that's the customer base for an external smoke generator...it generates smoke pretty much uniformly regardless the temp in the cooker.    

Can't comment on the jerkey blower...don't even know how it works.  I think it's blowing up to increase the draft through the smoker to aid drying.  So of course don't use with a water pan, which does the opposite.


----------



## old sarge (May 21, 2022)

The jerky dryer is similar to a computer fan.  I draws air out of the smoker.  As for the Bella, you smoker likely may have come pre-drilled for it so you can add it later if you desire. Check out the youtube video for smoke generator and see if you would foresee a use for one:


----------



## Norwester55 (May 22, 2022)

You can build a jerky dryer for little money and effort using a PC fan and a short piece of PVC pipe. There isn't much to it and I think that there are some how-tos on the Smokin-It forum.


----------



## JC in GB (May 23, 2022)

old sarge said:


> The jerky dryer is similar to a computer fan.  I draws air out of the smoker.  As for the Bella, you smoker likely may have come pre-drilled for it so you can add it later if you desire. Check out the youtube video for smoke generator and see if you would foresee a use for one:




Thanks for the video.  Very informative.  I think I am going to buy the Bella generator and make my own jerky drier.  Ihave most of the parts I need already.

JC


----------



## bill1 (May 23, 2022)

JC in GB said:


> ...I think I am going to buy the Bella generator and make my own jerky drier...
> 
> JC


keep us appraised!


----------



## dwette (Jun 5, 2022)

old sarge said:


> Some get charcoal, some get ash.  I get ash most of the time but once in a while it will be ash with bits of charcoal.  I have never ever worried about it.  Many people do but I do not. I just let it rip. And take what it give.  Food is always smokey and good.


Interesting. I just got a Smokin-It 2D and after seasoning yesterday, smoked a slab of baby-back ribs today with two lumps of Apple wood I got in a big bag from Lowes. One of the lumps turned completely to ash, the other looks to be a lump of charcoal (I’ll know for sure tomorrow when it’s all cooled down and I clean it).


----------



## old sarge (Jun 5, 2022)

So you got 1 of each. Now you know.  Some folks worry about it and some, like me, worry about important things like the price of beer to go with the Q


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jun 5, 2022)

“If momma ain’t happy, ain’t nobody happy. If daddy ain’t happy, ain’t nobody care.”


----------



## old sarge (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## dwette (Jun 5, 2022)

old sarge said:


> So you got 1 of each. Now you know.  Some folks worry about it and some, like me, worry about important things like the price of beer to go with the Q


Can't say I'm worried about it. It was just an observation. My beer fridge holds 80 cans and is mostly stocked up with good IPAs and some Stouts, bit not completely. I need to go shopping for more though.


----------



## JC in GB (Jun 6, 2022)

Update on my Smokinit 3.5D smoker.

My first cook was back ribs.  They turned out well and finished faster than in my Stump's Baby - Sarina.

Used Lawry's, head country original, and a local BBQ sauce.  Mad dog and Merill

Ribs were a bit on the dry side.

I usually cook my ribs naked in Sarina and they come out fine.  Next time I will wrap them.  That should fix any dryness.

I used 6.25 ounces of cherry wood chunks for smoke.

Wood turned about 2/3 ash 1/3 charcoal.  Imparted plenty of smoke flavor on the ribs.

I am  impressed with this smoker.  Whoever designed these units really knew what hardcore pit masters want in an electric smoker.

To anyone trying to break into smoking, don't waste your money on a box store electric smoker. 

I have a few ideas for making the jerky drier.  Will report when I have it put together.

JC


----------

